
Day Night – Kill the procrastination in you - sanjevirau
https://getdaynight.com
======
Operyl
Shouldn't this be tagged Show HN?

"Coming soon to macOS" Darn, can't even try the app since it supports neither
of my primary platforms (Linux, macOS)

